# Continental Tyre Pressures?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

On my Hobby (Ford Transit) MH I have Continental Vanco 215/75/16C.
In the Ford handbook it states Front 50.8 psi (3.5 bar) Rear 68.9 psi
(4.75 bar)

I gave Continental the weights of the rear axle 1860 kg and the front 1400 kg and they state rear 55psi (3.75 bar) and front 44 psi (3.00 bar)

This seems a big difference anybody else using these and can help?

Paul


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You will find a whole raft of similar posts under wheels and tyres.
I too have just had Conti Vanco tyres fitted although different sizes to yours. I had my MH weighed fully loaded and gave continental those weights and their pressures were about 15psi less than it says on the door pillar. It seems that the pressures given on door pillars and vehicle handbooks should largely be ignored as these refer to the base vehicle, i.e., a chassis cab.

If your MH was weighed fully loaded and you don't expect to carry much more weight, then I would go with the continental advice. I have, but added about 5psi to front and rear, just to be on safe side.

If you have 3 days to spare, read all the comments under "wheels and tyres"


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

At least you got a reasonable answer to your question. When i fitted some Toyo Ho9's to my van i thought i would email their technical support, he asked what it said on the door pillar and when i told him he reccomended i went with that, when i emailed to say that the tyres had a maximum psl of 70 as opposed to the door pillar rating of 79.5 psi, well i don't know as 3 weeks down the line i am still waiting for an answer! Some technical support at Toyo.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I got a similar answer on a 4005kg Ducato with specific axle weights, 45psi & 55psi vs handbook 79psi. 

It seems very very low, I had 6 years in the tyre industry so have quite a bit of knowledge but no where near as much as these experts but still I run at 55psi front and 65psi rear, the only downside will be a bumpier ride (no where near as bad as when it got delivered with them at door pillar pressures!!!) but i would rather that than a tyre fail due to heat build up. 

I had 2 sets of Michelin on the old similar sized van and was very happy with them, again tech dept very good and gave me exact pressures (48psi f & 56psi r if i remember correctly) again ran 55 & 65 with no issues. 

Does seem strange that they say max 69psi, but camping cars can go higher. My understanding of max PSI's on sidewalls was that at this pressure and above they no longer acted as cushions but became essentially solid.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Follow this link... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86250-.html

... print it off... take it to the loo with you... then make your decision.

I have gone with the Conti pressures, NOT the door pillar pressures. We did 3 long trips to the south (Newbury, Southampton and Wiltshire, total 1,500 miles) at normal speeds and found the tyres were warm at the end of each journey, not hot.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Your axle weights are up on ours.

I have the same "door pillar" tyre pressures to you but have run at 50lb front and 68lb rear for the last couple of years


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look at the charts on this link. Click on News Flash and scroll down. I also have Continentals and after emailing them, I now run very happily and much more comfortably at considerably reduced pressures from those shown on the door pillar.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've concluded I'm happy if all four look equally round and have dropped to 58 front 68 rear. Not too hard or too soft and good mpg.

Michelin Agilis camping


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I sent an email to [email protected]

I have an Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696G on a Fiat X250 3 litre manual 4005 kg chassis. The front tyres were wearing very quickly due in part to the 3L engine being more susceptible to wheel spin. I had asked AT and got the stock answer that the pressures could be found on the door pillar. (5.5bar 79.5psi)

Here is the reply I received from Continental. I think that using these settings should improve tyre wear, handling and ride comfort.

Thank you for your recent query.

Over-pressurising tyres is very common within the motorhome industry so it's not surprising to hear of your issues. Please find our recommendation based on your application, below.

Front: 3bar - 43psi based on a maximum load of 1730kg (our baseline figure)
Rear: 4.5bar - 65psi based on a maximum load of 2395kg


----------

